# Acne and Testosterone. Acne can be stopped!



## scottye (Apr 3, 2007)

I’ve been training for 8 months and my face started breaking out four weeks after I started using Tribulis. I’ve had success using SkinB5, which is a powder that I mix with my shake and it cleared my acne in 4 weeks.

If I stop using supplements my acne clears. If I use supplements, I have acne on my face and fairly badly on my back. I use SkinB5 which I mixed in with my protein and it cleared up my acne fairly quickly. I buy it from http://www.skinb5.com, but I’m not sure where else you can buy it.


----------

